# Alcohol-free eggnog recipe that doesn't require 30-60 minutes of constant stirring?



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm looking for an eggnog recipe that doesn't have alcohol in it (the kids and I are making it, and will probably be the only ones drinking it, so bourbon/run won't work







), and that doesn't require me to stand at the stove for 30-60 minutes of constant stirring (so far, all of the ones I've read require something w/in those bounds). Not only will that not fly with two small children, but I can't stand in one place for that long!

Any suggestions?


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

This year I made the Joy of cooking one (with raw eggs - we use local farmer/organic eggs, so I am not worried about salmonella) and subsituted milk and vanilla for the booze. It was sooooo yummy.


----------



## xixstar (Aug 15, 2007)

I've made this one many, many times... there is certainly not 30 minutes of stirring. Also, I usually make the uncooked version since we raise our own chickens, that one is to die for!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...pe2/index.html

I don't ever put alcohol in egg nog.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ok not what you were asking for but......

I think it was Paula deen who said the best eggnog she ever had was melted top quality or homemade pure vanilla ice cream seasoned with fresh nutmeg.

I told a friend about that a few years ago and ever since she has been buying locally fresh made vanilla ice cream and doing just that. Everyonr raves that is is the best and demand her recipe. She juxt bats her eyes and says its an old family recipe......


----------

